# Courtauld's Textile Mill Air Raid Shelters



## Lightbuoy (Nov 28, 2008)

*Courtauld's Textile Mill Air Raid Shelters, Bocking, Essex -1990*

Dug-out these photos whilst sorting through another box-load of pics 
About 5 years previous to this visit, the original Textile Mill and Factory Buildings sadly were demolished. Today, a new housing estate stands on part of the site, with just a few 1930's buildings remaining, now used as a Gym and for Industrial / Offices. We were told at the time by an old Village Resident that these Shelters were built for the Mill and Factory Workers.

My and me friends used to mess around in these old shelters, and there were rumours of old Plague Tunnels nearby. There were 2 types. A "single" (type 1) and a double "two-way" (type 2).
Sadly all these were removed when they re-developed the site.

*Type 1*


























*Type 2*

















Hope that these were of some interest to y'all 

Lb:jimlad:

The development.....
http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/Find-a-Home/New-Developments/H2869-Bocking-Mill/?mode=2

Some history about Courtauld's Textiles.....
http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/TEXcourtauldS.htm

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ocking&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4SUNA_en___GB243&sa=N


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 28, 2008)

This is exactly what we do here - record stuff before it is gone forever.

Well done for doing this and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 28, 2008)

If you hadn't thought to take some pics all those years ago, they'd be gone forever. Great stuff.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 28, 2008)

Excellent post, Lb. Glad you took photos of them at the time...good call for posterity.


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 28, 2008)

Very interesting Lightbuoy, if it`s not a daft question, what are plague tunnels


----------



## Potter (Nov 28, 2008)

Ooh, nice.


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 28, 2008)

concretegarden said:


> Very interesting Lightbuoy, if it`s not a daft question, what are plague tunnels



I believe they are tunnels where the corpses of plague victims were buried during the era of the Black Death.


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 28, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> I believe they are tunnels where the corpses of plague victims were buried during the era of the Black Death.



Thanks mate, I suppose it was self explanatory really


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Sausage said:


> This is exactly what we do here - record stuff before it is gone forever.
> 
> Well done for doing this and thanks for sharing.



Thanks very much! This was one of those rare occasions for me -when I actually had a camera with me.
"back-in-the-day", i rarely took along a camera. It was all about having fun (and occasionally a scare) -like an old Mansion -supposedly haunted  Besides, prcessing camera film was much more expensive back then.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> If you hadn't thought to take some pics all those years ago, they'd be gone forever. Great stuff.



Ta muchly ol' bean. Appreciate the interest 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent post, Lb. Glad you took photos of them at the time...good call for posterity.



Ahh well, I have me moments 
Thanks a lot Foxy 

Lb:jimlad:

P.s. -I trust that all's well in the land of Cider?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Potter said:


> Ooh, nice.



Ta buddy 

Real shame that these have gone. There used to be a whole bunch of them near the old Lido in Braintree. About 10, I seem to recall. All had a their own number painted on the entrance blast screen wall.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2008)

concretegarden said:


> Thanks mate, I suppose it was self explanatory really



 Ta for the interest 

Lb:jimlad:


----------

